# Pie



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Gouged it taking it out of oven so it looks like it has a face. And I used lard, yes that’s right lard, in my pie crust today. Walmart was completely out of heavy cream today to make whipped cream for the pie but Publix had plenty.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Gouged it taking it out of oven so it looks like it has a face. And I used lard, yes that’s right lard, in my pie crust today. Walmart was completely out of heavy cream today to make whipped cream for the pie but Publix had plenty.
> View attachment 721047


Lard is the best! My grandma the Storm Trooper Pie Baker of McKee's Rocks PA said so, and they tasted good! 

What's a little hardening of the arteries on a celebratory day?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No matter. It still looks great. I have a blueberry cobbler in the oven right now.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

and i'm thinking you will be great making the Pi







symbol next March .


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks exactly like the one I made today. Down to the two gashes where I tested it for doneness with a knife.

This was the first time I've made a pumpkin pie from scratch - literally from fresh pumpkin - in decades. Came out fantastic. Probably the best one I've ever made. I didn't tell anyone I was making it in case it didn't come out well. If it did I was going to bring it to the in-laws tomorrow as a surprise, but no way. I'm keeping this one!

I used Crisco, not lard. The crust was pretty good anyway. I've tried other shortening but Crisco seems to work well. Nowadays the package says things about how much healthier it is than Lard, and that it's high in Omega-3s and all. So really, it's health food


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

CaptTom said:


> Looks exactly like the one I made today. Down to the two gashes where I tested it for doneness with a knife.
> 
> This was the first time I've made a pumpkin pie from scratch - literally from fresh pumpkin - in decades. Came out fantastic. Probably the best one I've ever made. I didn't tell anyone I was making it in case it didn't come out well. If it did I was going to bring it to the in-laws tomorrow as a surprise, but no way. I'm keeping this one!
> 
> I used Crisco, not lard. The crust was pretty good anyway. I've tried other shortening but Crisco seems to work well. Nowadays the package says things about how much healthier it is than Lard, and that it's high in Omega-3s and all. So really, it's health food


Normally I use Crisco.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Came out pretty good. Tastes GREAT.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Lard is the best! My grandma the Storm Trooper Pie Baker of McKee's Rocks PA said so, and they tasted good!
> 
> What's a little hardening of the arteries on a celebratory day?


 I never knew using lard was questionable until I visited my daughter in college and made pies which she shared with her student neighbors. A couple neighbors said they loved my pie crust and asked how I made it. We said “lard.” I still laugh when I think of the faces they made as tho we said there was arsenic in the crust.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> No matter. It still looks great. I have a blueberry cobbler in the oven right now.


I love cobblers.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I never knew using lard was questionable until I visited my daughter in college and made pies which she shared with her student neighbors. A couple neighbors said they loved my pie crust and asked how I made it. We said “lard.” I still laugh when I think of the faces they made as tho we said there was arsenic in the crust.


Remember the big saturated fats hysteria of the 1970s?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Came out pretty good. Tastes GREAT.
> 
> View attachment 721054





Startingover said:


> I love cobblers.


Drooling all over the kitty in my lap…..


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Came out pretty good. Tastes GREAT.
> 
> View attachment 721054


Do you put a scoop of vanilla ice cream on while it’s warm?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Do you put a scoop of vanilla ice cream on while it’s warm?


True Vanilla Bean Ice Cream, yum!!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel bad now. I got voted down for picking up some of our usual pies for Thanksgiving, much better than anything i could make, but not this year. So I baked 4 dozen chocolate chip oatmeal cookies, my mom's recipe. I would prefer we had both, I'll just buy them (or make them) next family gathering.

But thanks for the pictures
Bud 
P.S. Pies were $22 each last year and i think they were worried about the price this year. Sometimes I just don't look at the prices.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I feel bad now. I got voted down for picking up some of our usual pies for Thanksgiving, much better than anything i could make, but not this year. So I baked 4 dozen chocolate chip oatmeal cookies, my mom's recipe. I would prefer we had both, I'll just buy them (or make them) next family gathering.
> 
> But thanks for the pictures
> Bud
> P.S. Pies were $22 each last year and i think they were worried about the price this year. Sometimes I just don't look at the prices.


I agree. Sometimes don’t look at the price. Chocolate chip oatmeal sounds tasty.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great starting over, I’m making blueberry crumb cake to bring to sons house today…


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Looks great starting over, I’m making blueberry crumb cake to bring to sons house today…


We’re always to full to eat dessert right away so we put leftovers in the fridge and then sit down and enjoy dessert.

When the kids were little grandpa always called to tell them the parade was on! And, we watch the Westminster dog show on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks good. There is a cherry pie in the oven right now. We also have chocolate tort and homemade chocolate ice cream. I will be super bloated about 8 hours from now.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Startingover said:


> We said “lard.” I still laugh when I think of the faces they made as tho we said there was arsenic in the crust.


Ha! You should see the faces when I tell people I put extra _gluten_ in my bread dough!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Here in the south sweet potato pie (tater pie) is king and for good reason. I like it better than pumpkin. But will easily over eat both.
Not exactly sure whats coming, but my money says at least one person will bring tater pie.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I love Southern cooking! Hard to get around here. Sometimes Walmart has 'tater pie, and it ends up on the discounted rack because most of us Yankees have no clue what it is. The problem is it's like sausage gravy; if I buy it, I have to eat it all myself. I'd weigh 400 lbs if I lived in the South!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The day after. Hard to see but there’s pie under the whip cream. Turkey is off the bone in in freezer bags for potpie & Tettrizini. Just little dabs left of everything else. Except mashed potatoes cause the 2 of us made 5 lb of mashed potatoes and we have enough noodles left to put on top the potatoes.

not getting on scale until Monday!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 721434
> The day after. Hard to see but there’s pie under the whip cream. Turkey is off the bone in in freezer bags for potpie & Tettrizini. Just little dabs left of everything else. Except mashed potatoes cause the 2 of us made 5 lb of mashed potatoes and we have enough noodles left to put on top the potatoes.
> 
> not getting on scale until Monday!


That doesn't look appetizing to me at all . Maybe it's because i just had lunch of left over charcoaled pork steak , cheesey potato casserole , green beans , cranberry salid followed by a big ole piece of brownie topped with blue bell vanilla . Sorry bout that 😁


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like a little pie with my whipped cream as well. That looks delicious.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That doesn't look appetizing to me at all . Maybe it's because i just had lunch of left over charcoaled pork steak , cheesey potato casserole , green beans , cranberry salid followed by a big ole piece of brownie topped with blue bell vanilla . Sorry bout that 😁


You must learn to not eat before coming to this forum.


----------

